# Deer out moving



## Vernon.Miller (Apr 25, 2007)

Talked to a farmer this last weekend in center ND. He mention while combining corn, they havent seen anything with antlers. (Which he was either full of it or hadnt spent much time in the combine, cause I saw a nive 3x3 or bigger run out of a slough in the middle of his field). Just wondering is the pop is down? Havent seen any fawns this year, anyone else hearing something different?

I hunt in the North Eastern part and haven't heard diddly from that region. Last year was tough pickins with all the fields up. Hopefully with the recent weather, it will push them into rut.

Just thought I would get another thread going.


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

I live in NE ND and where I live you will be lucky to shoot a little 3x3. This is going to be a bad season, the deer population collapsed over the last couple winters, we went from dodging deer every half mile to getting excited when we see one on the way back home to the farm. 3 seasons ago I counted 285 deer in front of my house (before I lost count) this year I haven't seen a group bigger than 6. Alot of my friends say it was too many doe tags but the reallity is it was probably too many deer and when the hard winters came it caused a collapse because of lack of food and disease. We don't have to worry about that any more. I've been bow hunting since september 8th several times a week and the biggest deer I've seen was a 3x4.


----------

